# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  امتحان نهایی پیش نظام قدیم

## N_G_H

سلام


من درس دیفرانسیل پیش دانشگاهیم رو شهریور ماه  نتونستم قبول بشم و رفتم مدرسه بزرگ سال ثبت نام کردم و چند روز پیش امتحان رو هم دادم ولی میترسم بازم قبول نشم حالا میخوام بدونم کسی اطلاع داره که فرصت دارم دوباره امتحان بدم مثلا در خرداد ماه 98 یا نه دیگه کارم تمومه ؟ اینم بگم که امسال دانشگاهی قبول نشدم که اگر نرم از کنکور محروم بشم و تا دو سال دیگه هم معافیت تحصیلی دارم فقط میخوام بدونم امتحانات نهایی نظام قدیم در خرداد ماه برای کسانی که پیش دانشگاهی رو تموم نکردن برگزار میشه یا نه ؟ خیلی ممنون

----------

